# Clock & Watch Fair West Midlands



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Was just wondering having seen this advertised, are any of you going to the clock and watch fair at the motorcycle museum Coventry on Sunday?

Thank you

James


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

yes i am. love this event its one of the best and well priced for watches


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Am I right in thinking this was cancelled due to weather conditions??


----------

